# [offtopic] - El nuevo canon digital

## i92guboj

Buenas a todos,

Antes que nada, y por si a alguien le cae mal, digo que esto es solo un artículo de opinión particular, que no tiene que ver nada con Gentoo ni con este foro (de ahí que esté titulado como "offtopic"). Tan solo ejercito mi derecho a la libertad de expresión, y creo que ésto, como usuario de material informático, es relevante para todos los españoles que frecuentan este foro.

Como muchos ya sabrés, el nuevo canon digital en España ha salido adelante. Para los despistados y los que no sean de España, explicaré someramente en qué consiste. 

El nuevo canon digital es un "invento" -por así llamarlo- activamente impulsado por las perversas mentes de los mandamases de la SGAE (Sociedad General de Autores de España) y llevado a la realidad gracias a nuestros gobernantes. Una de las vergüenzas del país. Nunca he sido un gran fan de la SGAE, pero la verdad es que esta vez se han superado a sí mismos. Dicho canon es un impuesto nuevo que grabará todos los medios que potencialmente puedan ser usados para albergar material pirata. En otras palabras: cualquier cosa que lleve microchips, y -por supuesto- los soportes magnéticos y ópticos como discos duros, cdroms y dvd's.

Bajo mi punto de vista, es una medida bastante fascista. Estamos hablando de una cosa tan absurda como sería el hecho de poner un gravamen sobre los cuchillos de cocina porque "potencialmente" se pueden usar para matar personas. Vamos, una estupidez como una catedral. En definitiva, se trata de que los cuatro peces gordos inflen aún más sus carteras cobrando un impuesto por un uso ilegal que no se llega a realizar en la mayoría de los casos. Y desde luego, lo más bonito es que el impuesto presupone que todos somos culpables, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lo cual vulnera de forma flagrante uno de los derechos más fundamentales de la democracia (aunque a veces no se muy bien qué significa esa palabra).

No es mi intención promover ninguna campaña anti-SGAE, pero desde luego, si anuncio que jamás volveré a comprar un solo disco de un artista afiliado a la SGAE. ¿Opiniones?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quisiera ver qué opinan el resto de usuarios del foro sobre el tema. En Google no es difícil encontrar info sobre el tema. Pero, por favor, intentemos que el tono de las conversaciones no suba más de lo necesario.

----------

## Cereza

Es simplemente vergonzoso. Pagar un impuesto porque "puede que use el CD para grabar un disco de Ramoncin", increible. Supongo que habrá gente que lo apoye, como todo, pero yo lo veo como una cosa que no se puede ni defender consistentemente, se cae por su propio peso. Me cuesta entender que cosas así salgan adelante.

http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/comic.php?content_id=210

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

Y yo que siempre pense que sudamerica era parte del tercer mundo!, la vieja europa no deja de sorprenderme.

----------

## ekz

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Y yo que siempre pense que sudamerica era parte del tercer mundo!, la vieja europa no deja de sorprenderme.

 

Esperemos que en Chile no salten ni chispas sobre algo como el canon, ya que a la SCD no le faltan ganas (supongo..)

Sepan amigos españoles que desde Sudamérica repudiamos el canon, la $GA€, la RIAA, etc.

Saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

Llevo tiempo pensando que deberia convocar una manifestación via online a centenares de foros y por cadenas de email contra el canon como pasó con la vivienda. Lo que hacen es inconstitucional y bien, una Organización No Gobernamental se forra a costa del todos y bien a sus ojos somos todos culpables. Falta la chispa... para que se monte un pollo con esa gente...

No te cortes 6thpink:

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Antes que nada, y por si a alguien le cae mal, digo que esto es solo un artículo de opinión particular, que no tiene que ver nada con Gentoo ni con este foro (de ahí que esté titulado como "offtopic"). Tan solo ejercito mi derecho a la libertad de expresión, y creo que ésto, como usuario de material informático, es relevante para todos los españoles que frecuentan este foro.

 

Te faltaba decir: "por si acaso me denuncian como lo han hecho a centenares de bloggers, la frikipedia o alasbarricadas, ya que ellos ejercieron su derecho a la libertad de expresión y parodia"

http://www.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/comic.php?content_id=271&mode=flat&order=0

Y por cierto a la SGAE NO LE LLAMES LINUX, que sinó se nos enfada eh!

Leemos en diversos medios que el formulario de contacto de la SGAE (de esto ya hace un año y medio), disponia de un código javascript en el formulario para evitar recibir mensajes con determinadas palabras, y entre ellas Linux, no sea que se ofendan. El código en cuestión fué "rescatado" y colgado en internet (añado algunos saltos de linia para que no se descuadre el foro):

 *filtro de palabras en javascript wrote:*   

> 
> 
> palabras="mafiosos,ladrones,hijos de puta,hijo putas,chorizos,chupopteros,chupópteros,sangrantes,sangrais,sangráis,gilipoyas,por el culo,joderos,
> 
> que os jodan,chaqueteros, mierda,agilipollao,alamierda,bujarra,bujarrilla,bujarron,bujarrón, cabron,cabrón,cabrona,cabronas,cabroncete,cabrones,
> ...

 

A los pocos días lo cambiaron por un filtro más decente que entre otras opciones de seguridad, permite que los visitantes NO sepan que palabras filtran, pero seguro que podemos imaginar que las de esa lista estàn ahí, incluyendo "Linux".

Por increïble que parezca es cierto. Más información al respecto de medios de comunicación respetables serios y fiables (algunos no tanto pero concuerdan con el resto):

http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2006/02/07/softlibre/1139311044.html

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/88391/0/SGAE/linux/filtro/

http://santanderciudadviva.com/noticia.asp?Id=13252

http://www.todo-linux.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3846

http://www.bandaancha.st/weblogart.php?artid=3708

http://barrapunto.com/articles/06/02/07/1227225.shtml

http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/internet/a-la-sgae-no-le-mola-nada-el-linux.html

http://www.escolar.net/MT/archives/2006/02/a_mi_no_me_llam.html

http://www.iteisa.com/wordpress/archives/2006/02/07/35/

http://javimoya.com/blog/2006/02/07/hijo-de-linux/

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Que el canon está mal planteado...creo que todos lo sabemos. Y me extrañaría encontrar a alguien que opine lo contrario por estos lares.

No se puede criminalizar a justos por pecadores. Aparte de poco ético, es anticonstitucional.

Y para colmo el dinero va a parar a una empresa privada, llena de estafadores, corruptos, y demás lindezas.

...Pero yo no creo que vaya a engañar a nadie si digo que soy un pirata.

Puede que por aquí existan verdaderas almas nobles, de las que siguen los caminos del software libre a rajatabla, que estén libres de culpa; Pero yo no.

Tengo software pirata. Tengo música pirata. Tengo juegos piratas.

Cuando digo justos por pecadores me refiero a que me duele que "ellos" paguen. Yo me jodo y me aguanto.

¿Y por qué?: Sencillamente creo que hay peores opciones que el canon.

Soy así de cabrón. Prefiero pagar en un DVD de ciento en viento (casi no gasto discos salvo para la 360), que tener a el gobierno mordiéndome los huevos cada vez que navego, intento usar un protocolo P2P, o me meto en un FTP. (Digo DVDs, porque hace años que no gasto un CD. Discos duros e impresoras raramente cada menos de 2 años. ¿MP3? Tengo un iPod nano 1ª generación...y viendo el paso de $ a € de Apple, el canon es lo que menos me dolió)

Ahora el PP hace campaña a nuestra costa. ¿Y para que? ¿Quitar el canon y montársela de Sarkozy? O directamente cargarse el derecho de copia privada.

No se hasta que punto no estamos mejor como estamos.

Para mi el canon es como una especie de tarifa plana de según que cosas. Pago por un lado (mucho menos), y me dan manga ancha por otra.

El problema es que los que realmente piratean, los del top manta, no son los pobres negros que malviven vendiendo. 

Los tíos que graban los cedeses que venden en todas las calles, no compran los CD's y DVD's por aquí. A saber como los importarán, pero no les toca el canon.

Entonces...¿que es todo esto?

¿Cuando fue la última vez que grabasteis en un DVD o CD música? (Ya no digo de Bisbal y demás, que me parece de coña)

Los que realmente graban a cascoporro son los que se saltan el canon a la torera.

Y mientras mi madre paga canon para grabar las 5 fotos de las navidades.

Cojonudo oiga.

Yo soy pirata...pero el dinero que "me quitan" no va a las mano de la gente "a los que robo".

No va a los desarrolladores de software y videojuegos, ni a los que llevan a mis grupos favoritos (españoles, precisamente, no son).

....Mi dinero va a parar a una panda de ladrones que, encima, dan de "mal-comer" a según que cantante patrio al que no solo no quiero dar mi dinero, sino que pagaría por no escuchar sus canciones.

De nuevo: Cojonudo oiga.

Entonces....¿que hago? ¿Apoyo el fin del canon con la boca pequeña, esperando que no venga algo peor? ¿Lo acepto y sigo permitiendo que esta gentuza nos tome el pelo?

La cosa está muy mal.

Y es que no hay ninguna formula que nos permita seguir pirateando alegremente, y a la vez librarnos de según que mierda.

....¿O la hay?

----------

## Coghan

Buff, tema espinoso donde los haya, es muy difícil no ser algo hipócrita con estas cuestiones, por un lado i92guboj visto por el lado purista de los derechos tienes toda la razón, por otro lado Ark del KAOS dice la cruda realidad.

Mi planteamiento es ¿cual debe ser el camino cuando una situación como esta aparece?. Para poder responder no dejo de acordarme de lo que me impulsó a usar GNU/Linux la primera vez que lo conocí, sinceramente no tuve que pensarlo, fue inmediato mi convencimiento incluso teniendo en cuenta lo difícil que era aprender desde cero un sistema completo y lo poco amigable que era en aquellos tiempos. La razón a parte de la estabilidad, seguridad y demás beneficios comparados con lo que se usaba, fue el hecho de ser "Libre" (que no gratis). Desde ese momento no paro de hacer política con quien se deja sobre la libertad del software libre.

Con respecto al software es fácil, solo es cuestión de aprender, y atreverse a cambiar, pero ¿que pasa con el resto, música, cine, literatura?, mi respuesta no deja de ser muy similar, buscando en google "musica libre" te llevarás alguna que otra sorpresa, me gusta el tecno estilo "Depeche Mode" y encontré algo muy agradable en http://www.dilo.org (perdón si el enlace molesta). Supongo que con el cine y la literatura se abrirán frentes muy similares con el tiempo.

Definitivamente mi voto sera NO porque debo ser firme ante mis creencias básicas, pero reconozco que es harto difícil aplicarlas en la vida cotidiana.

----------

## lanshor

A mi el canon me parece injusto: creo que hay alternativas mucho mejores que realmente funcionan. Sin embargo, lo que de verdad me jode es que sea la SGAE la quien lo controle y no un organismo público, que tenga las cuentas claras, y que asegure que el 100% de lo recaudado va para los artistas.

Yo me pregunto, ¿cual es el sistema para decidir cuanto le corresponde a cada artista?. Además: poca música nacional escucho, y menos aún que esté subscrita a la SGAE o a entidades parecidas.

Podría llegar a aceptar un canon en cds, dvds, e incluso discos duros si fuese gestionado por un organismo público; me seguiría pareciendo injusto... aunque bueno, no todo es perfecto. Pero tener que pagar por móviles, impresoras, lápices usb, grabadoras, etc a una compañía CON ÁNIMO DE LUCRO, de interés privado, y en cuya cima se mueve, la gente que se mueve, me parece inaceptable.

En cuestión de política el tema es más peliagudo, porque se mezclan el amor parterno-filial que tienen algunas personas por algunos partidos, con su sentido común: Tanta izquierda supuesta, y tanto mirar por el pueblo llano, y mira; Ciu y PSOE invitándonos a pensar quienes están y quienes no en las nóminas fijas de la SGAE (eso sí, nos invitan a pensarlo con libertaZ). Del partido popular no se fía nadie; esta claro que mucho peor es prohibir el derecho a la copia privada que tener que pagar cualquier canon a cualquier sinvergüenza. De todas formas las intenciones de este último no están nada claras: simplemente generan desconfianza. La mejor alternativa era sin duda la que no se puede presentar.

----------

## i92guboj

@Coghan, en la encuesta me refiero al hecho del canon en sí. No de si la música debería ser libre o no. Eso es otra cuestión completamente distinta, y sobre la cual cada uno tendrá su opinión. Como tú bien dices, es un tema nada trivial, y mucho más complejo que el que nos ocupa. MI pensamiento es que el sistema, tal y como es hoy, no está preparado para establecer un mercado musical basado en la libertad. Igual que el mundo del software no lo estaba tampoco. Sin embargo, y pese a quién le pese, el tiempo está demostrando que con paciencia y voluntad todo es posible. No veo por qué algo así no sería posible en el mundo de la música, el cine, la literatura, o la cultura en general. Pero no soy un iluso, y mi grado de hipocresía es el de cualquier persona normal.

Volviendo al tema central del hilo, que es el canon y su dudosa legalidad... En mi opinión, un canon así es bastante parecido a una guerra "preventiva" (si es que dicho calificativo tiene algún tipo de sentido aplicado al sustantivo "guerra"). Se trata de aplicar un impuesto sobre un material porque entre sus capacidades están algunas que no son legales. Es decir: primero se penaliza (y además a todo el mundo, no solo al culpable) y luego se juzga. Es algo ilógico, por que TODO, absolutamente TODO, tiene el potencial para ser usado de forma ilegal. Desde el jabón de cocina hasta la mayonesa. En tal caso, y por la misma regla de tres, deberíamos cargar impuestos adicionales hasta los calzoncillos que llevamos puestos.

Gracias por ese enlace, por cierto  :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

Me encanta la polémica.    :Twisted Evil: 

Antes de seguir aclarar que cuando dije hipocresía, me refería a mi mismo, no he tratado de juzgar a ninguno de vosotros, he visto dos opiniones, la tuya i92guboj y la de Ark del KAOS muy bien planteadas y me han hecho pensar en ello sin llegar a juzgaros. Es mi eterno dilema entre lo difícil que es llevar a rajatabla las creencias en una sociedad con mucha mentira comercial y caer en lo fácil de dejarte llevar por lo aceptablemente establecido aunque no sea muy "legal" o "justo" (que no tienen porqué ir de la mano).

Con relación a la música no es más que la base por la que la SGAE inicia este canón y como tal se me ocurre la alternativa así como el software libre la música libre etc. Has abierto el hilo y supongo que esperabas este tipo de respuestas y comentarios.

Por supuesto estoy contigo a muerte en que no debería ser así, hablo de la "guerra preventiva", y por eso recalco que mi voto en el hilo de esta encuesta es NO. Ahora ¿de que manera podemos luchar contra esto?, si conseguimos ganar en esta "guerra" ¿será una victoria pírrica?. Considero que no la ganaremos, no soy pesimista, intento decir que se puede luchar, no para anular este canon sino para hacer la suficiente presión como para que no sea abusivo. Me gustaría leer algunas alternativas ¿quien aporta algo?.

Por cierto, de nada, compartir es algo más que repartir.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Me encanta la polémica.    

 

Creo que es algo bueno, siempre que se lleve de forma sana, por supuesto. En este foro nunca he visto discusiones exageradamente problemáticas y en ese sentido creo que es uno de los mejores lugares para tener una conversación serena y fructífera.

En ningún momento he pensado que lo de la hipocresía fuera por mí, lo digo por si es esa la sensación que te ha dado. Solo lo decía como una generalidad, referida a lo que tú dijiste, pero sin pensar que fuera un "misil" dirigido a mí  :Very Happy:  Entiendo tu postura y también la de Ark del KAOS. Cada uno tendrá su punto de vista, y eso es bueno. Todos son igualmente válidos siempre que se aporte un razonamiento y tengan un mínimo de consistencia.

Ese tipo de "polémica" enriquece y es productiva desde mi punto de vista.

 *Quote:*   

> Con relación a la música no es más que la base por la que la SGAE inicia este canón y como tal se me ocurre la alternativa así como el software libre la música libre etc. Has abierto el hilo y supongo que esperabas este tipo de respuestas y comentarios.

 

Por supuesto. Lo contrario me habría resultado bastante penoso. Incluso siendo este un foro dedicado al software de código abierto, tampoco me extrañaría de forma alarmante que alguien votara en contra de la opinión general. Por supuesto que no lo entendería, pero es imposible que todos nos entendamos siempre al 100%. Y lo contrario sería demasiado aburrido  :Razz: 

Sobre las alternativas, nada puedo decir. Creo que es una cuestión más política que otra cosa.

Con un mercado más transparente, coherente y abierto se conseguirían unos precios más decentes, y seguramente la piratería bajaría de forma espectacular.

Aquí por ejemplo no se venden libros en los mantas, porque tienen un precio decente en muchos casos. Siempre hay ediciones baratas y asequibles de calidad aceptable. ¿Por que no se plantea la SGAE que quizás los libros no tienen ese problema porque no son tan absurdamente caros como la música? Quizás la solución no sea añadir gravámenes, sino quitarlos. ¿De verdad alguien piensa que subiendo el precio de los soportes se va a conseguir erradicar la piratería?

hay que luchar contra la piratería, eso sí. Pero esta medida no pretende eso. Es una medida de compensación, no de corrección. Es más, de pre-compensación. No es algo que ataje la raíz del problema, sino que nace con la excusa de paliar sus efectos negativos. El problema es que ni para eso servirá. En mi humilde opinión.

----------

## sefirotsama

¿¿A dónde quieres llegar i92guboj??

Ya esta todo más que dicho en internet sobre la SGAE (tal vez en éste foro no), lo bueno y lo malo, y lo claro es que no nos escucharan, enviales una carta formal con tu queja a ver que te dicen. Aunque antes lee las respuestas de los usuarios a este artículo de kriptópolis:

http://www.kriptopolis.org/esquivando-el-canon

A esta gente (me refiero a los directivos de la SGAE), no les interesa defender NADA, sólo quieren el dinero, beneficiarse, vivir del cuento, éso es lo que hay, saben que más no van a vender y van por la piratería... si todos tenemos argumentos racionales y coherentes contra esa gente... todos sabemos que es anticonstitucional...

Parece que para que nos escuchen en éste país hemos de ser "famosos de TV" o manifestarse miles de personas.

 *Leí otro dia algo como... wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El canon presupone que estás delinquiendo. Es decir, te cobran un canon "por si delinques", con lo cual la presunción de inocencia se va al garete.
> 
> Ahora falta un abogado con dos c*jones que lleve esto al constitucional y al tribunal europeo y lo defienda como hay que defenderlo.

 

No intentes razonar con ellos es inútil, hay que hacer algo con esta mafia consentida (palabras que ya han sido dichas).

----------

## sirope

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, es una medida bastante fascista. Estamos hablando de una cosa tan absurda como sería el hecho de poner un gravamen sobre los cuchillos de cocina porque "potencialmente" se pueden usar para matar personas.  En definitiva, se trata de que los cuatro peces gordos inflen aún más sus carteras cobrando un impuesto por un uso ilegal que no se llega a realizar en la mayoría de los casos. Y desde luego, lo más bonito es que el impuesto presupone que todos somos culpables, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lo cual vulnera de forma flagrante uno de los derechos más fundamentales de la democracia (aunque a veces no se muy bien qué significa esa palabra).
> 
> 

 

Plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas, plas,  

Dudosa legalidad, ya lo has dicho.. Y como consumidor de dichos productos, resulta ofensivo a pesar de estar a 180° de distancia.

No deja de sorprenderme que actitudes tan primitivas se tomen en la misma Europa. ¿Hasta dónde llegaremos?...

...

Sin más que agregar, suerte a los españoles con la SGAE, ojalá no les graven la mayonesa.

Espero que no cierren estos foros como lo han hecho con las otras webs, sino, me vere obligado a ser Ubuntero.

Saludos desde CA.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> ¿¿A dónde quieres llegar i92guboj??
> 
> 

 

Lo más lejos, al bar de la esquina   :Twisted Evil: 

Como ya dije arriba, tan solo se trata de conocer los pensamientos y opiniones de los usuarios de este foro y de discutir sobre el tema de forma sana. No pretendo crear un movimiento anti-SGAE aquí, como ya dije en el primer post. Si alguien quiere actuar, ya sea en contra de la SGAE o a su favor, es cosa suya.

----------

## ackward

Quitar el canon es complicado... directiva europea, paises como alemania y francia apoyandolo...

Ademas el canon es la compensacion por copia privada, asi que no estoy en contra del impuesto como tal estoy en contra de como esta montado:

* Indiscriminado: cuantas veces se paga? no hablo de pagar por no hacer copias es que ademas acabas pagando decenas de veces por copia.

* Asociaciones "sin animo de lucro" opacas, con sociedades fantasmas, que gestionan cantidades ingentes de dinero, que se presupone a quien representan pero no a quien reparten y utilizan metodos y formas mafiosas.

* Si la copia privada es un derecho porque los dvds van regionalizados? y la proteccion anticopia? y si ya pago por el dvr porque hay emisiones protegidas? 

1) La verdad es que yo pondria un canon basado simplemente en el almacenamiento no en los dipositivos. pj X centimos (0,X) al gb de datos ya sea mobil, dvr, disco duro, ipod, iphone... esto deja fuera a las adsls ademas es logico una conexion de datos no guarda nada. 

2) El canon es gestionado por hacienda y fiscalizado a traves del IRPF. Se devuelve dinero a los "autores" a traves de sus cotizaciones y declaraciones de renta donde año a año fiscalizaran su trabajo y se repartira el canon segun el trabajo declarado. ¿Ah, que los autores viven en Miami? 

3) Los usuarios deberian atraves de hacienda poder declarar sus obras propias y ser considerados autores obteniendo una devolucion del canon pagado indisciminadamente.

4) Ilegalizacion de cualquier tipo de proteccion anticopia y regionalizacion

----------

## JotaCE

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dudosa legalidad, ya lo has dicho.. Y como consumidor de dichos productos, resulta ofensivo a pesar de estar a 180° de distancia.
> 
> No deja de sorprenderme que actitudes tan primitivas se tomen en la misma Europa. ¿Hasta dónde llegaremos?...
> ...

 

Amigo sirope :

En todos nuestros paices latinos pasan cosas, como dice el viejo y conocido refrán "en todas las casas se cuesen abas" y es total y completamente cierto y los politicos no pasan de ser una bola de rateros!!!

En Chile un grupo de mafiosos que califica el material cinematográfico filtra el material a la pirateria aun antes de que el material sea visto en los cines. esto solamente por por dar un ejemplo.

Podria dar muchos ejemplo de "cosas que pasan" en nuestros paices en este lado del mundo para demostrar que ratas hay en todo el mundo pero eso no viene al caso y ademas podria causar una polemica adicional, sabemos que es asi y con eso es suficiente.

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sin más que agregar, suerte a los españoles con la SGAE, ojalá no les graven la mayonesa.
> 
> Espero que no cierren estos foros como lo han hecho con las otras webs, sino, me vere obligado a ser Ubuntero.

 

Cualquier cosa pero ubuntero noooo!!! por favor!!!!

te acepto debianita, susenienze, fedoriano, mandrinero, slacknita, knoppixniense pero ubuntuero??? noooooooooooooooooooo

----------

## cameta

En el caso del software lo más perverso de la pirateria es que fortalecemos la posición de Monopolio de los gigantes del Software al convertir en mayoritarios sistemas propietarios y debilitamos a las alternativas libres.

Uno de los ejemplos más lamentables se da si decidimos piratear el Microsoft Office 2007. Una de las características de este sistema es el uso del "Estandard defectuoso" ISO DIS 29500 (Office OpenXML o OOXML format). Si empezamos a usar este programa, convertiremos a esa "cosa" en un estandard de facto, pero sin las caracteristicas que ha de tener un estandard. Podéis leer las consecuencias de su uso aquí:

http://www.noooxml.org/petition

Cuando ya existe un estandard el ISO26300 llamado también Open Document Format (ODF). Este estandard lo uso el programa OpenOffice que por cierto es gratis, de codigo abierto y por tanto libre.

----------

## pcmaster

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ... los mandamases de la SGAE (Sociedad General de Autores de España) y llevado...

 

Te equivocas. SGAE es Sociedad General de Autores y Editores, tal y como pone en su propia web.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dicho canon es un impuesto nuevo que grabará todos los medios que potencialmente puedan ser usados para albergar material pirata. En otras palabras: cualquier cosa que lleve microchips, y -por supuesto- los soportes magnéticos y ópticos como discos duros, cdroms y dvd's.

 

No es una compensación por grabar cosas piratas (lo que es delito) sino por COPIA PRIVADA. La copia privada es la que haces para tu propio uso, sin ánimo de lucro. Es decir, que si el vecino te presta un CD de música, o lo bajas de Internet, y lo copias, es perfectamente legal, y te están cobrando por ello. El problema es que te cobran lo hagas o no.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ...cobrando un impuesto por un uso ilegal que no se llega a realizar en la mayoría de los casos. Y desde luego, lo más bonito es que el impuesto presupone que todos somos culpables, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lo cual vulnera de forma flagrante uno de los derechos más fundamentales de la democracia (aunque a veces no se muy bien qué significa esa palabra).

 

Por un uso ilegal no, por un uso legal, la copia privada, aunque luego quieran hacerte creer que ésta es ilegal.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No es mi intención promover ninguna campaña anti-SGAE, pero desde luego, si anuncio que jamás volveré a comprar un solo disco de un artista afiliado a la SGAE. ¿Opiniones?  

 

Yo ya dejé de comprar discos cuando pusieron el canon en septiembre 2003 a los CD. Sí, tengo discos de música originales, aunque ninguno comprado después de dicha fecha.

Nota: por si no ha quedado claro, yo también estoy en contra del canon. Aquí os dejo unos enlaces:

www.todoscontraelcanon.es

www.sgaecontratraxtore.com

www.apemit.es

www.albedrio.info

www.partidopirata.es

www.internautas.org

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   ... los mandamases de la SGAE (Sociedad General de Autores de España) y llevado... 
> 
> Te equivocas. SGAE es Sociedad General de Autores y Editores, tal y como pone en su propia web.
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> ...

 

Gracias por la corrección. El problema es que trabajo de informático, los detalles legales me la pelan, como dice la canción. Y me afecta bastante un canon que graba casi el 100% de mis herramientas de trabajo, sin que yo use software pirata alguno ni grabe cds de Presuntos implicados o Ramoncín. Manda huevos.   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *i92guboj wrote:*   ...cobrando un impuesto por un uso ilegal que no se llega a realizar en la mayoría de los casos. Y desde luego, lo más bonito es que el impuesto presupone que todos somos culpables, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lo cual vulnera de forma flagrante uno de los derechos más fundamentales de la democracia (aunque a veces no se muy bien qué significa esa palabra). 
> 
> Por un uso ilegal no, por un uso legal, la copia privada, aunque luego quieran hacerte creer que ésta es ilegal.
> ...

 

Copiar material con anticopy de cualquier tipo es ilegal, aunque sea copia privada. Al menos eso creo. Como ya digo, no conozco los detalles legales, y me importan más bien poco. Si alguien puede confirmar o desmentir esto, por favor  :Smile: 

En cualquier caso, el canon es claramente abusivo. Seguid posteando opiniones, es interesante conocer otros puntos de vista  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Si lo has comprendido bién: Te compras un DVD virgen pagando el correspondiente canón por copia privada, y luego cuando hago una copia privada de un DVD comercial(todos estan protegidos contra copia) resulta que es ilegal.

Menudo disparate jurídico.

----------

## the incredible hurd

No creo que esta encuesta vaya a obtener ningún voto a favor...

Buscando "canon" en el foro he encontrado esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463160-highlight-canon.html

Lo que sí serviría de algo es firmar en el enlace que se propone (ya mencionado también aquí por pcmaster):

Considero más útil firmar en todoscontraelcanon que votar en el foro.

En fin, lo he dicho por activa y por pasiva, he votado aquí y he firmado allí. Todo lo que pueda hacerse está en sus manos.

No todo está perdido, seamos optimistas:

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/190672/0/sentencia/canon/cd/  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Como dije más arriba, mi motivación para plantear la cuestión aquí es sobre todo la curiosidad. La comunidad del software libre tiene sus peculiaridades, y las motivaciones son distintas que las que pueda tener -por ejemplo- un consumidor de música que compre discos en una tienda cualquiera. Por eso, me interesaba saber que pensarían los usuarios de Gentoo sobre el tema. Está claro que el tema se ha debatido mucho en toda la red, pero no existe otra comunidad como la de usuario de Gentoo y me interesaba conocer sus pensamientos sobre el asunto.

Esta comunidad no es como la de Ubuntu, por poner un ejemplo.

Está claro que a nivel práctico, el plantear la cuestión aquí es irrelevante, al igual que lo son el 99.9% de todos los posts en las secciones gentoo chat y offtopic. También avisé arriba que no es mi intención provocar ni liderar ningún movimiento anti-SGAE ni ningún otro tipo de movimiento salvador. Para eso ya existen plataformas, y quién quiera puede encontrar información en la red y colaborar en la lucha para erradicar dicho canon, si es que es su deseo.

----------

## pcmaster

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gracias por la corrección. El problema es que trabajo de informático, los detalles legales me la pelan, como dice la canción. Y me afecta bastante un canon que graba casi el 100% de mis herramientas de trabajo, sin que yo use software pirata alguno ni grabe cds de Presuntos implicados o Ramoncín. Manda huevos.  
> 
> 

 

Sólo aclarar que la copia privada se refiere al material audiovisual (música y películas) pero NO a los programas de ordenador.

Los programas de ordenador tienen ley aparte, y no hay derecho de copia privada. Lo que sí puedes hacer es copia de seguridad, que es la que te haces del disco original por si se estropea (la copia privada no tiene por que ser de un original). Ahí está la diferencia: la copia de seguridad de un CD de Windows sería copiar el disco en otro soporte y usar el que has grabado, para evitar que se estropee el original. La copia privada (si pudiera aplicarse al software) consistiría en instalar ese Windows en dos PC.

Evidentemente, si usas programas que se acogen a determinadas licencias más permisivas (como puede ser la GPL) puedes instalarlo en todos los PC que quieras, pero no porque exista el derecho de copia privada, sino porque lo permite la licencia del programa.

----------

## cameta

Lo de los canones se esta poniendo de moda:

Egipto quiere imponer un 'copyright' a las pirámides y a la esfinge

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/afp/20071226/ten-arqueologia-egipto-469e995_1.html

Y pensar que las piramides llevan miles de años en el dominio público.

----------

## i92guboj

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Lo de los canones se esta poniendo de moda:
> 
> Egipto quiere imponer un 'copyright' a las pirámides y a la esfinge
> 
> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/afp/20071226/ten-arqueologia-egipto-469e995_1.html
> ...

 

Egipto puede querer lo que quiera   :Twisted Evil: 

Lo cual -por suerte- no afecta a la legalidad en otros países, por mucho que ellos quieran. Si eso fuera tan fácil el presidente norteamericano ya estaría cobrando cánones por las siglas USA, que nada más que en camisetas debe ser un buen pellizco   :Laughing: 

----------

## cameta

No des ideas.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con respecto al software es fácil, solo es cuestión de aprender, y atreverse a cambiar, pero ¿que pasa con el resto, música, cine, literatura?, mi respuesta no deja de ser muy similar, buscando en google "musica libre" te llevarás alguna que otra sorpresa, me gusta el tecno estilo "Depeche Mode" y encontré algo muy agradable en http://www.dilo.org (perdón si el enlace molesta). Supongo que con el cine y la literatura se abrirán frentes muy similares con el tiempo.
> 
> 

 

En un ratillo he descargado un par de discos que tienen en esa web. Está bastante currado para ser techno jeje. No es mi estilo pero desde luego los tres temas que llevo no me dejan mal sabor de boca tampoco, y mucho menos siendo totalmente gratuítos. Hace tiempo que me ronda la cabeza la idea de descargar un puñado de pelis libres de copyright (en la mayoría de los casos simplemente porque ha caducado y nadie lo ha reclamado) y plantar unos torrents. Hay varias webs sobre el tema, pero por desgracia, absolutamente nada en español, que yo sepa.

En música es distinto, ahí siempre hay cosas y hay muchas webs que ofrecen música bajo licencias creative commons y similares.

----------

## cameta

La mayoria de los artistas estan hartos de peregrinar por las discográficas con sus maquetas sin que se dignen a publicarselas ni darles la mínima oportunidad.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En un ratillo he descargado un par de discos que tienen en esa web. Está bastante currado para ser techno jeje. No es mi estilo pero desde luego los tres temas que llevo no me dejan mal sabor de boca tampoco, y mucho menos siendo totalmente gratuítos. Hace tiempo que me ronda la cabeza la idea de descargar un puñado de pelis libres de copyright (en la mayoría de los casos simplemente porque ha caducado y nadie lo ha reclamado) y plantar unos torrents. Hay varias webs sobre el tema, pero por desgracia, absolutamente nada en español, que yo sepa.
> 
> En música es distinto, ahí siempre hay cosas y hay muchas webs que ofrecen música bajo licencias creative commons y similares.

 

Jeje, he conseguido picar tu curiosidad. Con respecto a las pelis es la primera vez que oigo nombrar nada similar, buscando solo encuentro cine alternativo o pruebas de nuevas técnicas pero nada agregado a la creative commons o similares. La verdad que como alternativa este tipo de licencias de echo ayudan a hacer presión en las demandas que comenta el señor the incredible hurd.

 *cameta wrote:*   

> La mayoria de los artistas estan hartos de peregrinar por las discográficas con sus maquetas sin que se dignen a publicarselas ni darles la mínima oportunidad.

 

Tienes razón pero entre tanto pajar aparece alguna aguja que te pincha de lo lindo. De todas formas prefiero tener mucho donde elegir aunque la mayoría sea mediocre (por lo menos tienen el ánimo de intentarlo a sabiendas de que no gusta, otros lo hacen por mera protesta) a tener que tragarme lo que comercialmente abunda y también hay mediocridades. Pongo como ejemplo nuestro botón, el de Gentoo por supuesto, tantas y tantas distribuciones tan facilitas que hay y nosotros venga, por el camino más difícil.

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Egipto quiere imponer un 'copyright' a las pirámides y a la esfinge

 

¿Quien me compra una bonita Playa, "Maspalomas"? es estupendísima   :Cool:  , por supuesto no puedes copiarsela a nadie y por cada persona que se bañe me has de pagar un canon por derecho, ya que he nacido aquí.

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Considero más útil firmar en todoscontraelcanon que votar en el foro.

 

Que decepción, he ido a firmar y resulta que ya había firmado hacía muuuuuucho. Es gratificante saber que me mantengo en mis creencias incluso cuando ni me acuerdo de ellas.  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En un ratillo he descargado un par de discos que tienen en esa web. Está bastante currado para ser techno jeje. No es mi estilo pero desde luego los tres temas que llevo no me dejan mal sabor de boca tampoco, y mucho menos siendo totalmente gratuítos. Hace tiempo que me ronda la cabeza la idea de descargar un puñado de pelis libres de copyright (en la mayoría de los casos simplemente porque ha caducado y nadie lo ha reclamado) y plantar unos torrents. Hay varias webs sobre el tema, pero por desgracia, absolutamente nada en español, que yo sepa.
> 
> En música es distinto, ahí siempre hay cosas y hay muchas webs que ofrecen música bajo licencias creative commons y similares. 
> 
> Jeje, he conseguido picar tu curiosidad. Con respecto a las pelis es la primera vez que oigo nombrar nada similar, buscando solo encuentro cine alternativo o pruebas de nuevas técnicas pero nada agregado a la creative commons o similares. La verdad que como alternativa este tipo de licencias de echo ayudan a hacer presión en las demandas que comenta el señor the incredible hurd.

 

En películas no creo que haya mucho en creative commons, quitando cortos y similares. Pero si hay material de dominio público por expiración del copyright. Claro que la gran mayoría son bastante antiguas. Hay material bastante como para que sea fácil de encontrar, por ejemplo:

http://www.publicdomaintorrents.com/

La pega, como ya dije, es que es prácticamente 100% en inglés. Pero si es posible buscar películas de dichos listados en la red donkey o similares sin incurrir en delito, ya que los derechos de copia expiraron. Una vez en posesión del material no debería haber problema en crear los torrents y ver si prende la mecha  :Smile: 

----------

## paynalton

Yo me divierto mucho cuando en el radio esta uno de estos sujetos hablando sobre derechos y cosas asi. llamo por telefono y los llamo "retractores de la cultura", hablo de como impiden el desarrollo y desean sacar provecho economico de la cultura que pertenece a una nacion.

Una vez un tipo hablaba de un programa para acabar con el teatro callejero porque "no le pagan a los actores, no pagan derechos por montar la obra y no es realizado por artistas profesionales".

Mi respuesta fue: "si, que bien que se acaba el arte callejero, que bueno que muere el arte en manos del capital, que bueno que todo aquel que tiene deseos de soñar y experimentar en el arte helénico ahora esta impedido para hacerlo. Que bueno que el teatro ahora excluye a todos los pobres que no tienen dinero para pagar los 500 pesos de una obra en un teatro en donde solo exhiben comedias mediocres que es lo que deja dinero a los productores. Que bueno que podemos declarar muerto a teatro en nuestro pais"

Jejej es divertido escuchar sus voces de enojo.

----------

## elKano

El canon, me parece, es una solución de compromiso maja pero desgraciadamente desfasada.

Me explico: creo recordar que en la época de las cintas de casette también tenían canon. Teníamos el derecho a copia privada, lo que nos permitía pasarnos música unos a otros casi sin límite otro que las cintas que tuviesemos, y la SGAE (supuestamente pues, los autores y los editores) estaba contenta porque recibía sus emolumentos. Excelente trato. Ese es el sentido del canon.

Desgraciadamente, hoy en día tenemos discos duros gigantes, y casi toda la música 'no-en-CD-original', es decir, casi todas las copias privadas que tenemos, están en un disco duro. Inicialmente se pensó que los CD's eran el sustituto de las cintas, pero no es asi. El mundo antiguo (de hace 10 años) no tiene nada que ver con el moderno. Las copias privadas se hacen con tarjetas de memoria y llaves USB, con reproductores "mp3", con conexiones a internet, teléfonicas, bluetooth, y sólo a veces con CD. Y aún más raramente es un CD utilizado como CD-Audio. ¿Cómo compensar a autores y editores por la copia privada? Se está intentando a base de estirar y deformar la idea del canon hasta límites increíbles, grabando toda posibilidad de transacción de contenido audiovisual, sin considerar que esos medios de transacción ya no son dedicados casi exclusivamente a ese fin. Evidentemente, no funciona. Pero es más fácil deformar las ideas viejas que idear nuevas, sobre todo cuando la situación actual es tan compleja que no hay una solución sencilla.

Reacción lógica popular: todos contra el canon. Pocos se dan cuenta que eliminar el canon sin reemplazarlo por otra cosa, implica también eliminar el derecho de copia privada, del que virtualmente todos nos beneficiamos. Estaríamos como en EEUU, $2000 de multa por canción en el disco duro. 

Llegará un día, espero no muy lejano, en que las antiguas estructuras del mundo audiovisual ya no existan, reemplazadas por un mundo nuevo en el que habrá promotores musicales, montadores de conciertos, productores cinematográficos, etc., pero no discográficas, porque ya no habrá discos. Un tiempo en que los artistas venderán conciertos y la música reproducible será considerada material promocional gratuito o a retribución voluntaria (como ya han hecho algunos, véase Radiohead por ejemplo). No sé cómo encajará el cine en este esquema, pero seguro que algo encontramos.

Pero de aqui a allá, hay que encontrar un compromiso, porque no queremos pasarnos el día en juicios. Un compromiso que satisfaga a los editores, que satisfaga a los artistas, y que nos satisfaga a los usuarios. Basta de críticas baratas volando de un lado a otro. Basta de una SGAE con técnicas mafiosas - señores, no multen a Gentoo por esta frase, busquenme a mi, mandenme un mensaje privado y les doy mis datos, o sólo estarán corroborando mi opinión -, basta de un público gritando sólo por liberar la rabia, basta de unos políticos manipulándonos a su antojo electoral.

PS: Sé que yo también hablo mucho y no propongo nada, pero sencillamente no se me ocurre nada. Quizás entre todos... quizá no sirva de nada... such is life. Mientras tanto, seguiré pagando el canon, que no por malo es peor que la alternativa, la guerra judicial.

----------

## i92guboj

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/companias/transporte/escolar/condenadas/poner/musica/vehiculos/elpepusoc/20080109elpepusoc_3/Tes

Mi opinión mejor me la guardo.

PS. Quizás lo mejor sea volver a colocar los casetes en todos los vehículos públicos y pasar de cds. Así podríamos volver a disfrutar de los éxitos de Los Chichos, que aún están en más de una gasolinera   :Twisted Evil:   Claro que antes habría que informarse si la SGAE también pretende cobrar dinero por eso. Si es así, no creo que tarden en reclamar derechos sobre la música de Beethoven, o incluso sobre la música cósmica de Pitágoras.

----------

## Cereza

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/sociedad/companias/transporte/escolar/condenadas/poner/musica/vehiculos/elpepusoc/20080109elpepusoc_3/Tes
> 
> Mi opinión mejor me la guardo.
> 
> PS. Quizás lo mejor sea volver a colocar los casetes en todos los vehículos públicos y pasar de cds. Así podríamos volver a disfrutar de los éxitos de Los Chichos, que aún están en más de una gasolinera  :twisted:  Claro que antes habría que informarse si la SGAE también pretende cobrar dinero por eso. Si es así, no creo que tarden en reclamar derechos sobre la música de Beethoven, o incluso sobre la música cósmica de Pitágoras.

 

¿Puedo tararear? ¿silbar? ¿puedo? que alguien me lo aclare porque ya me da miedo... ¬¬

----------

## Coghan

Bueno, bueno, pero que bueno, buscando otra cosa me encuentro con este artículo, increíble que un político fomente soluciones alternativas al canon digital, y creo que debió leer este foro porque es más o menos lo que se planteó por aquí.

http://www.linex.org/joomlaex/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=411&Itemid=1

----------

## anacoreta

Hola a todos... No tengo palabras buenas para la sgae ni para los políticos que según parece utilizan el tema a su antojo y conveniencia, cambiando de parecer cuando les viene en gana...

Por supuesto que tengo música programas películas y diversos materiales copiados, pero no soy un pirata, soy un chaval que comparte con sus amigos material multimedia programas libros y demás, no me lucro con el tema, comparto en la red y físicamente..... Y no voy ha dejar de hacerlo, estoy muy contento, mi cultura se ha multiplicado por 1000, además procuraré que las personas que me rodean sean partícipes de esta revolución de la cultura. Vivimos en la sociedad de la información, la red me ha enseñado más y mejor que muchas instituciones públicas y ruego a Dios todos los días por que esto no tenga fin, por eso he llegado a utilizar software libre.... Lo que ellos llaman piratería yo lo llamo revolución cultural y evolución.

Espero no tener que dejar de compartir, hace años que compro en el extranjero mis consumibles y veo estos impuestos como un insulto.

Estos señores se están pasando un rato largo...

Un saludo

----------

## opotonil

Pues bueno, sinceramente a mi lo que mas me molesta es que la presuncion de inocencia se va a tomar por... desde el mismo momento en el que se compra un CD, HD, etc se presupone que se va a incurrir en un delito y vale, en el caso de usuarios partculares la mayoria de las veces es asi, pero por ejemplo los juzgados espero que tengan algun "justificante" de la SGAE pues si no me equivoco todas las transcripciones de los juicios se guardan en CD, que pagamos todos, asi mismo en las oficinas no se suelen, por lo menos en ninguna en la que yo haya trabajado, utilizar los medios digitales para almacenar contenidos con derechos de autor...

Por cierto hace poco en el pais (http://www.elmundo.es/navegante/2008/01/19/tecnologia/1200756909.html):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Presidida por Pedro Farré (director de gobierno corporativo de la SGAE), de la mesa surgieron seis conclusiones principales que presentarán al PP. En primer lugar, exigieron la protección eficaz de la propiedad intelectual, al ser los contenidos la base del impulso de las nuevas tecnologías. también pidieron leyes más claras, que declaren inequívocamente el 'P2P' (peer to peer) como una actividad "ilícita".
> 
> 

 

Y bueno de los politicos para que hablar PP, PSOE... la misma mierda con distinto nombre, si se diferencian levemente o mas bien nos quieren hacer creer que se diferencian para asi poder copar los distintos "mercados ideologicos" pero una vez que llegan al poder lo unico que hacen todos es capear el temporal durante 3 años y medio para derrepente, empezar a prometer de todo y ser el partido que mas se "acerca al pueblo" y no lo que se acerca son las elecciones.

Salu2.

PD: perdonar si me ha quedado demasiado al estilo "discursito" que justamente odio.

----------

